# Shimano 2014 9 speed compatible with 105?



## Bnf (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi. 
I am looking at a new 2014 Kona Honky Tonk. It comes with an HG50 9 speed rear cassette, Tiagra rear derailleur and Sora shifters.

i have a few sets of wheels all with 2013 105 10 speed cassettes. 

Can an I simply run with those wheelsets or am I stuck with having to swap out cassettes to 9 speeds each time?

Thanks


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Shimano 8/9/10 speed wheels are the same, so either wheel will work. 

You still need to swap cassettes though, the nine-speed shifter needs to be paired with a nine-speed cassette.


----------

